# HVLP Crossroads - I Need Your Input



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been planning, shopping, researching for a while now. Looking at Earlex, Fuji and others and suddenly questioned myself. I have a 3 horse compressor so would it make sense to buy a turbine or a compressor driven HVLP sprayer. Is one better than the other for finish quality or durability? Any input would be appreciated. I did a search but didn't find anything on a head to head comparison. I have a small Rockler turbine but was wanting to step up my game when it comes to finishing.

Thanks.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If I had a big compressor, I'd by a really high quality HVLP gun (or two) with an assortment of tips.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with Jay, since you have the compressor, just buy a good gun. First, you need to decide if you want a gravity feed or a siphon feed or depending on your needs you might also consider a pressure pot. Finally, you might want to save something for an inline oil/water filter. HTH


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

3 votes now for using the compressor, which is what we do. I have limited exp with turbine but I've owned the tickler, the earlex 5000 and used a friend's capspray 9000. In all I have preferred the compressor method.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like I was about to make a $500 mistake. Is there a preferred gun and nozzle size for woodworking? I have sprayed shellac, lacquer, milk paint and some sort of stain that dried like lacquer with the Rockler turbine. I was satisfied with all but the GF milk paint. It was grainy.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, an Earlex, or the like, wouldn't ever be a mistake. They are awesome for people, like me, who don't have the room or luxury of a large compressor. But I've often considered getting a bigger compressor just for that reason…and there is quite often when I wish I had one for other things.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I was not personally fond of the Earlex but I also think you tend to get what you pay for. A Fuji on the other hand might be a better unit as I believe it does cost more then the Earlex. The Capspray 9000 I utilized was definitely built for the professional in mind. So as Jay has stated, going with a Turbine probably would not have let you down at all.

I will say this much though. I believe you need to spend a decent amount of money on a Turbine system such as maybe a Fuji, or the Capspray 9100 system (500.00) I have used in order to get into a more professional grade. However, we spray lacquers weekly, occassionally spray an oil based paint and also sometimes spray stain with great results and we utilize a very nice gun from Woodcraft that cost 40.00. Check it out at this link: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021128/25126/woodriver-pro-hvlp-spray-gun-with-600cc-plastic-cup.aspx

The 2 woodriver guns we currently have we have used for the past 18 months without any issues. We clean and maintain them properly and they always deliver us professional results.

But if you feel you need the highest in quality gun you would be looking at getting into a Devilbiss or Binks hvlp gun. Then you would have a decision as to whether you preferred gravity feed or siphon cup gun. I currently utilize gravity feed guns myself.

Even though I fully promote the woodriver gun as I know it is a great quality / value for price, I own a very nice binks model 7 gun and binks 2 gallon pressure pot. I do not use this set up at this time because I picked it up off of CL for a steal at 30.00 but I need to replace the fluid hose, I plan to install a new pot lid gasket and I intend on purchasing a brand new pair of regulators, one for the gun and the other for the pot. The total damage for these small upgrades will run me around 250.00 so I have just left the set up neatly stored at my shop until such time as funds are available.

So when I am able to get my binks set up going I will most certainly use that for all of my lacquer needs but I will still lean on the woodriver for stain application.

In short, save yourself some money and get a nice woodriver gun for 40.00 and you will quickly realize just how nice a gun it is for the money.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

With a big compressor, that's the way I'd go. Homestead has some nice qualspray hvlp guns at good prices. The QS-600WB is a winner.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice. Looked at the Woodriver gun on their website. Gets really good reviews. The Qualspray gun looks very nice as well. I see a gun made by Neiko on Amazon that scores well on reviews. Has anyone used one? They look to be all metal. 
We have a local Woodcraft. Guess I need to ease up there and look closely st that gun.


----------

